# Toddler drags one foot while walking. Normal?



## welldone (May 30, 2003)

We just noticed that our fifteen-month-old, who just started walking last month, has already worn holes in three right shoes (leather soft-soled) at the toe, and her fourth pair (rubber soled, sturdy white leather uppers) is quite black at the toe (from dragging her foot/toe). Her left shoe is fine.

Since it was the shoes that made us notice, not her gait, should I be worried? Obviously, I'll ask our pediatrician about it at her next well child (18 mos.), but is this any indication that I should seek professional advice sooner?

She's so new-toddler-walker unsteady that it's hard for me to tell if she's having trouble with one leg, or if she's just cute and wobbly.


----------



## mommy2be (Mar 6, 2004)

hmmm.... its so hard to distinguish problems when theyre such young walkers....







i am guessings it normal. i had a friend in high school who always wore the sole down in her left shoe (it was just the way she walked, she didnt have any problems) it was so funny to put on her shoes, because they made you put weight on the same places she did. like you said, i would just ask the ped next time you go. i bet its nothing.... big hugs


----------

